# Hi :) Need advice please as losing faith in my new machine



## cinnamonswirls (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have just purchase the delonghi magnifica ecam 22.360. It was an upgrade from using nespresso machines and pods as I was fed up of bad tasting cofffee and purchasing pods.

I have been so disappointed with my machine so far. I am looking for some advice on how to get it right.

I mainly drink americano black. I was looking forward to a large mug of good tasting coffee with a nice crema but I have not had the pleasure so far.

I have used Lavazza rossa beans (disgusting) Mccafe preground (watery from the machine, nice with my aeropress), frank and honest beans (gave the best coffee so far but not 100% right).

I have watched all the videos on this machine I have played around with the different strength settings, the grinder settings etc but still the coffee is not great.

Can someone please advise me on what I am doing wrong.....I press the taste for extra strong and then I press for two long coffees and top up with some hot water but the taste isn't great and the crema is not great and the taste is either way too strong or on the other setting its too weak.

Im losing hope with this machine it seems like so much work

Hope someone can help thank you


----------



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

To be honest bean to cup machines are not great, but the best thing you can do in hope of getting the best Americano you can out of that machine.

1) Buy fresh beans from a specialist roaster live Rave or something along those lines.

2) don't select the Americano function on the drinks menu, add the hot water to your mug first from the kettle, them let the machine brew the espresso down into the mug ontop of the hot water.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

cinnamonswirls said:


> Can someone please advise me on what I am doing wrong...


The bitter truth is that you should go for a proper manual machine and a decent grinder.

The good news is that you are on the right place to educate yourself how to choose them

BR


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

When you press for 2 long coffees does it just shoot more water through the same beans? I tested a £1500 bean to cup that did that (chuckle). When I fed back to the company that this was a crap way to do a double, they unsurprisingly didn't agree.

My current BTC grinds 2 shots one after another and I think if yours doesn't, it's probably the problem.


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

As others have mentioned, when pulling a long drink make the espresso shots first and then top up with hot water. Don't just turn the drink volume up on the machine, as it'll over extract.

I struggled with a Delonghi B2C for years, and there is no substitute for the controls of a real machine. A Gaggia Classic and some time learning how to use it will see you quickly leave the Delonghi in the dust.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As bubbles says - If you want the crema on the top, put your hot water from the kettle in your mug first, then pull the espresso on top of it. It's a subtle but noticeable distinction that separates an Americano from a long black. Good luck.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## cinnamonswirls (Oct 23, 2018)

DavecUK said:


> When you press for 2 long coffees does it just shoot more water through the same beans?


I am not too sure about this. I press for 2 long coffees the machine grinds the beans and then both coffees come out at the same time.....Im presuming you are right and it is using the same beans with extra water? Its not great


----------



## cinnamonswirls (Oct 23, 2018)

Pablosammy said:


> I struggled with a Delonghi B2C for years, and there is no substitute for the controls of a real machine. A Gaggia Classic and some time learning how to use it will see you quickly leave the Delonghi in the dust.


I might just return this machine and get a better one then as I am not really liking it so far


----------



## cinnamonswirls (Oct 23, 2018)

Guys thank you for all the advice much appreciated....I am now considering returning this machine while I still can and purchasing a better one so I can really enjoy my coffees


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes, may be best if that is an option. I think the reality of espresso is that it requires manual input. Pretty much anything that just requires beans, water and electricity in: push button and coffee comes out is never going to cut it if you are comparing with espresso from a pro barista or an enthusiast with manual gear. Otherwise we'd all have one - some of us like the ritual, the hands-on, the input and satisfaction, but a lot of us would also buy a machine that guaranteed coffee as good or better for less effort. Such a machine doesn't really exist (unless you maybe ram raid Tesco's and nick their Costa Express booth... and even then, hmm, it still probably won't hit the spot.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## coffeek (Oct 29, 2018)

Today I learned! thank you


----------

